# Favorite Varmint Rifle/Load



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It's finally that time of year when all the critters start to head out into the green fields again... this may have been discussed before, but I didn't really find it in the search option. Just wanted to hear what everyone's favorite varmint rifle and load is.

I tried a 22-250 for a while and enjoyed it, but after purchasing an X Bolt in 223, my 22-250 didn't see much playing time anymore. While this rifle isn't the quickest handling, it's well balanced and shoots better than I can.







[/URL][/IMG]

My favorite load at the moment is 28 grs of Benchmark powder beneath a 40 gr Nosler Varmageddon FB tipped bullet. At over 3600 FPS, these bad boys sure put a hurting on rock chucks. I'm glad I was able to finally find a pound of powder and a bulk box of pills.








[/URL][/IMG]

This was one of my better shots with the 223 last year - 250 yards on the first chuck of the year. I even surprised myself when it wasn't moving anymore. Shot was taken just right of the blue barn in the back.







[/URL][/IMG]

What is everyone planning on taking out to the fields this spring?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been shooting my Ruger 1V in 22-250 for years. It is topped with a Leupold VXIII 6.5x20 AO scope and it has worked wonders on small 4 legged critters out to 400 yards with no problems. 

I refuse to let out the load information that I have been shooting due to the fact that it is a hot load that is shot out of a single shot and when one of my friends shot the same load out of a bolt he had to take the rifle to a gunsmith for some minor repairs, however it is a safe load in my Ruger 1V.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rugar #1V in 22-250 as well. I have a 3x9 Leupold on it (my 6.5x20 is on my STW), if I swapped it to the Rugar mine and Critter's would be identical twins.

I also now have a heavy barrel Stag AR15 that is shooting .4" groups I cant wait to get out and use.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a Cooper M-22 in 243 Win. My favorite load is Sierra 70 Blitzkings ahead of 42 grains of Varget for just under 3600 FPS. I have had a myriad of different varmint calibers and this is my favorite. I had a 1V in 220 Swift that was the love of my life once.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 1V is one scary rifle... dunno what critter's experience is, but with mine the hotter I got those 40grn hollow-points the tighter the groups. As I explored the upper range of loads, they were approaching ragged one hole groups when they started to disintegrate on the way down range and pepper the target with fragments and dust. Backed off a bit from that those screaming velocities and called it good'nuff.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never experimented very much with bullets lighter than 50 grains but the one that I started with Speer's 52 grain hollow point and my rifle loved them then I started shooting their 52 hollow point boat tail match bullets and found that my rifle likes them even better but I find myself going back to the standard 52 grain hollow point.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I shoot a 22-250 as well. Not to side track the topic but does anyone shoot 204 ruger? Considering building a gun in 204 next is why I ask


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never owned a centerfire .22 or any centerfire rifle smaller than .270 win, so I guess I will have to go with a Savage model 90 .17 HMR with some 17 grain TNT bullets. Now I don't even have that rifle anymore, so I guess I will have to go with a Henry lever action .22lr with the same brick of 38 grain American Eagle I have been nursing the last couple years until I can find another brick that isn't over $30.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Spotnstalk said:


> I shoot a 22-250 as well. Not to side track the topic but does anyone shoot 204 ruger? Considering building a gun in 204 next is why I ask


Before you start building a .204 ruger, check this out.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/114178-20-practical-update.html


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I've just started reloading. I'm loading for a 223 and a 22-250 so far I've tired 55 gr V-Max and the 40 gr V-Max both the guns like the 55's better. We've been shooting prairie dog out to 500 yards. Most the time it's 300 yards and in. I'm going to the range today to test new loads. Hope i can get a one hole group best I've seen is 5/8 so far.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i shoot a ruger 204, rem 700 sps, with hornady 40 grain v-max, 24.6 grains hodgdon 322


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks fish reaper but now you opened a whole different can of worms. Anyone with an opinion of 20 tactical vs 20 practical?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

204 Ruger is what I shoot. Most accurate gun that I own. I am shooting 32 grain V-max in front of 29.6 grains of IMR 4895 I am not sure where the load data came from but those rounds are sizzling out of the barrel over 4000 fps. Went out to Diamond Mtn the other spring and the prairie dogs did some spectacular acrobatics beyond 300 yards.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 22 CHeetah that shoots 50gr Blitzkings at 4300+ fps. It's hell on rockchucks! I've probably shot more varmints with a 17Rem and a 22-250AI than anything else though.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

17 predator is my favorite Coyote rifle. Have a 17 Mach IV and a .221 Fireball that are fun to shoot varmints with.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

243 Win with 58gr VMax at 3850. Even marginal hits on prairie dogs are quite spectacular. I should get my new scope for it on Tuesday. :grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad to see someone else appreciates the 243 for varmint work. They really are impressive with light bullets. Compare the 243 and the 22-250 with 55 grain Nosler ballistic tips sometime. This is the only case I have found where a larger caliber has a better coefficient with bullets of the same weight.

I had a custom 6MM that I gave to my brother. It has a 26" heavy Douglas barrel. He shoots 55 gr ballistic tips at 4300 fps. Absolutely spectacular on rodents.------SS


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Got out to the range 55gr V-Max with 30grs H-322 is what my 223 likes 1/2 in groups.:mrgreen:


----------

